# Bath time!



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Excuse the bad mobile phone quality lol. AND NO, my sink is not dirty or rusty! It's actually very clean and shiny, so thanks for my phone quality for that also


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hahaha that's hilarious! It's a tiel tub!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I was actually rinsing some dishes to put in the dishwasher and she kept eyeballing it, so when I was done I cleaned it out and set the water right and she was straight in there lol!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

How fun! Joey hasn't made the leap to the sink or shower yet, but I keep hoping.


----------



## nassrah5 (Aug 3, 2016)

She s a little queen indeed! So cute! X x


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

I keep a perch in the shower and mine was unsure at first but after watching me shower for a couple weeks he started to bath when drop sof water would fall on his head so now I keep a spray bottle in the shower for when he feels so inclined.


----------



## BirdChewToy (Nov 23, 2016)

That's awesome! Jacob hates bathing and gets oh so grumpy afterwards.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cuteness!


----------

